# SEAT LEON MY2011 Oil Temperature in MFD



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Dana,

I found out with the latest VCDS 10.6.2 version, that my engine has a Oil Temperature Sensor.
On all the Golf 6 cars which came to visit me, the Oil Temperature was visible in the MFD. On my car it doesn't. Is there a way to enable this in my MFD???

Kind Regards,

Ad Goudsmit
The Netherlands

PS, Autoscan:

Thursday,02,December,2010,18:00:57:11185
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2 (x64)
Data version: 20101123



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 61 62 72 77


VIN: VSSZZZ1PZBRxxxxxx

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CBZB) Labels: 03F-906-070-CBZ.clb
Part No SW: 03F 906 070 CF HW: 03F 906 070 CF
Component: SIMOS10.11H02 0105 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 
Coding: 001900B6232401080000
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TFS02103F906070CF 002001
ROD: EV_ECM12TFS02103F906070CF.rod
VCID: 68D4B97E220F

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B2012092200FD880C04E6901C0050350800
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 840C0DCEBE67

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 907 044 Q HW: 5P0 907 044 Q
Component: Climatronic H15 0702 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0000000003
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SE35.rod
VCID: 3E783F26100B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 F HW: 5K0 937 086 F
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0035 
Revision: BC011001 
Coding: 60180A37902508C042880080910083A446709CA8627D8D604B80C7000041
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 37762A023F31

Part No: 1P0 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 25051 22 0611 
Coding: 00DB90

Part No SW: 1P0 955 559 A HW: 1P0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 02542E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5P0 919 475 B HW: 5P0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H07 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 89341013202702
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 3A7033360C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 N HW: 5N0 959 655 N
Component: J234__A0A VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 21014000 Serial number: 003GHPADNMFF 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
VCID: 489459FE42CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BN HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0135 
Revision: FF010036 Serial number: 20100602200533
Coding: 108A140002
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_SE35.rod
VCID: 79F2EC3A49A5

MFL: 
Part No SW: 1P0 959 538 D HW: 1P0 959 538 D
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H02 0101 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 850 F HW: 1P0 920 850 F
Component: KOMBI H05 0404 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110800
Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04086
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 2F661262C761

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H25 0602 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 010510F1004465
Coding: E9A07F0600061204000202
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 2E580F66C06B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0404 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: EAD04376BC03

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668101291 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: 2756FA42EF91

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0311 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000766437
Coding: 0214B0
Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_SE35.rod
VCID: 7CFCF52E4697

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AF HW: 1K0 959 795 S
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004885300 
Coding: 000490

4 Faults Found:
67074 - Motors for Central Locking 
B122B 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 8464 km
Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 14:02:22

67330 - Switch for Central Locking 
B122D 29 [008] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 213
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 8464 km
Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 14:02:22

132610 - Motors for Rear Central Locking 
B122C 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 8464 km
Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 14:02:22

132866 - Switch for Rear Central Locking 
B122E 29 [008] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 8475 km
Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 16:53:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 142 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
VCID: 3162141AD155

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0311 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000782981
Coding: 0214B0
Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_SE35.rod
VCID: 79F2EC3A49A5

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AF HW: 1K0 959 794 S
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000004887051 
Coding: 000490

4 Faults Found:
67074 - Motors for Central Locking 
B122B 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 8464 km
Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 14:02:22

67330 - Switch for Central Locking 
B122D 29 [008] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 213
Reset counter: 219
Mileage: 8464 km
Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 14:02:22

132610 - Motors for Rear Central Locking 
B122C 01 [009] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 8464 km
 Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 14:02:22

132866 - Switch for Rear Central Locking 
B122E 29 [008] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 14
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 8475 km
Date: 2004.14.30
Time: 16:53:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 5P0 035 186 HW: 5P0 035 186 
Component: Media2.0 H01 0007 
Revision: 01000001 Serial number: SEZ1Z3K7877658
Coding: 0106040004
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: ECDC456EB6F7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H25 0602 
Serial number: 010510F1004465
Coding: 03231864
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
VCID: F1E2541A91D5

Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 C HW: 1K0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDM H07 0125 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668097101
Coding: 0800000001010110
Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_SE35.rod
VCID: 32601B16D453

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please do not bump threads. Thank you.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Adjego, 

this is very interesting. I suppose my Altea has this sensor as well.

Where did you find that (I haven't updated to the latest VCDS yet) ?

In module 09 (Byte/bit) ? Did you enable this or just saw that it's already enabled but not visible in MFD (I suppose you've got the MFD+) ?

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

I didn't have to do anything to enable this. The engine has the sensor but since the latest release my engine (1.2 TSI) has a rod file, with al that information.

I made a log with the coolant temperature and the oil temperature to see how much difference there is between them.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

So you saw this from the engine rod file (how do you open a rod file ?) but you can't see the reading in the MFD and this is what you want to enable. That would be very interesting indeed.

I don't have the rod file for my engine (1.4 TSI) so I don't know for sure.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

I connected the cable to the car and when opening Engine-01 i was able to select Oil temperature in the advanced management blocks.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

*Longlife service*

I think this oil temperature sensor is used by the car computer to determine the service intervals when the extended or longlife service is selected ?

Your Leon is on time & distance (QG2) or longlife service (QG1) ? I think all Seats are QG2 by default but this can be changed to QG1.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

My car has QG2, but the dealership has notified me, all new Seat's produced after week 45 of this year, will have variable maintenance. My car does not have this yet, but this may be possible in the future.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine has QG2 as well. I have changed it to QG1 with VCDS but I don't know if it works properly.

From all the info I've gathered QG2 means that the sensors are already installed but not enabled.

I wonder if you could verify that somehow. It's very easy to change from QG2 to QG1 with VCDS (through instruments-17 adaption)


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

I was always under the impression QG2 stands for "No possibility of activating service interval prolongation". This means it is not possible to set it to QG1. Check this website: http://vag-codes.info/vag-option-codes


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

Pls see the following from Ross tech wiki:

"xxx?x: Service Intervals 
0 = fixed Service Intervals (PR-QG0) without Oil Level/Temperature Sensor 
1 = flexible Service Intervals with Oil Level/Temperature Sensor (PR-QG1) 
2 = fixed Service Intervals with Oil Level/Temperature Sensor (PR-QG2) 
3 = without Service Intervals (USA/Canada)"

So I believe that the oil sensor is really installed.

It's very easy to change from QG2 to QG1 through the Instruments-17-adaption menu. It can be done and for the first 500 km the indicator shows "---" on both km and days as described on VCDS manual. I'm not sure whether the counter really works though because now it shows 29500 km (30000-500 km). I use the car on a strange way though (not frequently and mainly on highways), so maybe this reading is true. 

I know for sure that you can change from QG1 to QG2 but I'm not 100% sure the other way around.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Oil temp is not supported by the Ibiza/Leon, the SRI setting has nothing to do with that.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

Module 17 adaptation









































I will now try to retrofit a Golf6R oil level/temp sensor on my car to see if I can feed the input.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since this setting is strictly SRI/ESI related I doubt it will get you far regarding the oil temp display. However, feedback is appreciated.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

What you mean is that it will only use the T° to compute services interval but will never display the T° itself ?
Do you know how is this handled in the other VAG car that can display this ? (mk5/6 platform)

I have found some datas but nothing very usefull (I guess) for our case :
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2799995


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

I checked this setting, but this was already enabled for my cluster.
No oil message has ever been shown on my display.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

Yours didn't show this error message ?
Does this mean that a MY2011 is ready to receive the sensor ?

What can you read with vagcom ? Mine always display -60°C


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Mine shows the expected temperature. 

When my coolant temperature is 90 C the oil is still around 55-60 C.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

Still no luck for me 









I'm pretty sure I don't have the sensor or it is not connected.


----------



## Johny the Ripper (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for the bump, but I am trying to do the exact same thing on my 2011 Seat Leon 1.2 TSI. I'm very new to using VCDS (will get my cable any day now) and so I'm quite the n00b with a lot of questions...

@Theresias: you wrote


> Since this setting is strictly SRI/ESI related I doubt it will get you far regarding the oil temp display. However, feedback is appreciated.


and


> Oil temp is not supported by the Ibiza/Leon, the SRI setting has nothing to do with that.


What did you mean by SRI and ESI? And how come the oil temp is not supported on the Seat platform, if it is supported on the Golf 6? I thought the engines were identical...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Jonny Noob.


Please authenticate yourself with an auto-scan to commence, as forum rule requirement.

Thank you.


----------



## Johny the Ripper (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Jack,


Thank you for taking the time to reply. However, my OBD-II cable is still on the way somewhere between the UK and Belgium. I will be more than happy to share my personal auto scan when I can, but since the TS already posted his auto scan and we are actually talking about his question not mine, I'd rather hoped we can skip the auto scan requirement on my part in this thread...

Could you elaborate a bit on the answers that Theresias gave?

thanks in advance,
Johny "n00b"


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Jonny the noob 

That would be a big FAT no.

When you get the scan, post it, and lets commence.


----------



## dj_spark (Mar 5, 2011)

I have managed to do it :
- oil sump with hole
- oil sensor
- wiring
- Polar FIS

I don't know what firmware to use and how to hack the instrument cluster to have 100% oem behavior, so the Polar FIS does the job of displaying into the cluster.


----------

